# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Hotties - PG-15 Version

## Network

No nudity, lady posters! (unless it is a selfie of you)

Hollywood is lacking and all of the American models are too skinny or fake. 
Persian women are some of the best but they're not allowed to be photographed.

Jisook from _Rainbow_, a network favorite.
pants like these tho

----------


## Network

Wonder why the American pop girls are so skanky?
Well it's been going on for a while.. Madonna. Miley is pushing the boundaries of a mindcontrolled disneyslave.

Yura - Girls' Day
bounce

----------


## Network

you shoulda hearda Nana from After School/Orange Caramel by now. Voted one of the top 10 most beautiful women in the world several times. The rest of the top10 cant do this.

----------


## Network

Red Velvet's Irene made the mic so hot she had to drop it

----------


## Network

Underrated Fiestar (guess it's pronounced fister or feaster). Forgot her name but it's English. (edit: Linzy)

----------


## Network

The Emmas are pretty fine, I ain't raycest. Emma Watson been hanging out at the UN too much though, trying to take over Angelina Jolie's shillspot




But Beyonce is a man baby yeah

----------


## MrMike

Being I'm feeling a bit nostalgic....

----------

Kodiak (12-03-2015),Network (12-03-2015),NuYawka (12-04-2015),Pepper Belly (12-04-2015),perotista (12-04-2015),St James (12-04-2015)

----------


## Network

Choa from AOA knows the view that kills the unkles

----------


## Network

I was way too young to be lustful for Daisy but I remember the feeling well.

----------


## MrMike

White or Wheat?  toast...

----------

St James (12-04-2015)

----------


## Network

I remember being hot for my 4th grade teacher. 
wtf. Men, horndogs from (shortly after) birth.

----------

MrMike (12-03-2015)

----------


## Network

> White or Wheat?  toast...



She gotta show face, could be Kim Kardashian or Raquisha.

----------


## MrMike

So true...

I was in love with my 2nd grade teacher (Ms Patton) who would wear mini skirt dress thingys to school.  2nd grade and I still remember her look and how I liked it... sheesh!




> I remember being hot for my 4th grade teacher. 
> wtf. Men, horndogs from (shortly after) birth.

----------


## Network

Dahye from _Bestie_
bangin'

----------


## MrMike



----------

Network (12-03-2015)

----------


## MrMike

^^^^^
*Reality*

----------

Pepper Belly (12-04-2015)

----------


## Network

haha. That's a new position for me to see for that activity. The recoil provides a nice twist.



Hyomin from _T-ara_. Another favorite, one day I will have to do the impossible and rank them.

----------


## Network

Irene ain't droppin the mic

----------


## Network

Jisook nom nom nom






Some love for the brits, Frankie Sanford from the Saturdays
Even though I think she's had a baby or 2 now and they are disbanded.

----------


## Network

What we've got here




Frankie once told me in bed that smaller boobs are way better than fake boobs.
I agreed.

Her bandmate (called me on the phone as below) and was like "click for NSFW you wanker"

----------


## Network

Dasom from _Sistar_ has legs for days
she's like 5'7" ahaha
that's a short azn joke

----------


## Network

Hyeri from _Girls' Day

_Sell me those shorts and pass the stogie, that's a wrap.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I was way too young to be lustful for Daisy but I remember the feeling well.


And now I'm too old..... :Dontknow:

----------



----------


## Northern Rivers

> White or Wheat?  toast...


Which reminds me...

I gotta tick dip me cattle.

----------


## hoosier8

Did Carlos find a new outlet for his Asian porn?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Which reminds me...
> 
> I gotta tick dip me cattle.


I gotta add:

Can someone get rid of this pictorial??? I don't have any Visine, handy.

----------

